# Their new cage!!



## Ezzie (Jan 19, 2010)

Im so excited, we bought Birdie and Buddy a new cage today after a few months of saving. We got this from the large market thats held out west of my area. 

It was $199 so a great buy in my opinion!

For a comparision:
Im 5'2 and this cage is taller then i am! It looks alot smaller in the picture but its huge in person! I just need more things to fill the empty spaces in there!
It can also easily hold another 2 tiels, So now my sister is thinking of getting her own little friend!

Birdie and buddy were a little overwhelmed at the start, but some coaxing with millet and they adore their new house, Lots of space to avoid eachother. I think their pleased.
Sorry about the poor quality as well, My phone is poop when the suns going down!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

They are a huge cage, they sure will love all that room!  

I seen the same cage at the Pet Barn for over $200 and I thought to myself.. get real, lol.


----------



## Ezzie (Jan 19, 2010)

I was a little surprised when my mum pointed it out, I wasnt even looking for one that hard. I saw another smaller one at a local pet shop, twice as small, for $300, I was shocked by the bargin we got considering i dont have alot of money on hand at the moment!!


----------



## cheekyboy (Jul 14, 2009)

It looks very similar to mine in fact  And I love it! You got a decent price, mine isnt identical but super super close and I paid $180, so pretty close! Definitely cheaper than some other ridiculously overpriced cages out there!


----------



## Ezzie (Jan 19, 2010)

I was actually afraid (and still am to be honest!:blush that it was a little too big for them, But i guess its because it still needs toys/ a boing to help fill it out.


----------



## AlbyPepper (Apr 3, 2010)

I got my birdies the EXACT same cage. I have filled it nicely with a boing and various toys. I even have a spare container with new toys that I can rotate so there is no boredom. You are so lucky that you got yours for that price. I sometimes get frustrated and feel like I am living in the middle of nowhere (I guess I am really). I had to pay $299 for my cage. I could have waited for my next trip to Perth, but I wasn't sure when that would be, so I bit the bullet and got it. It was the best thing I did though. Such a good cage. How many cockatiels do you think would comfortably fit in? I have my birdies out a lot of the time, so they are not permanently in the cage.


----------



## Ezzie (Jan 19, 2010)

I would think easily 4, Maybe 5 but no more then that. It is a HUGE cage for just two but im glad i bought it, it was well worth my money. 

The only issue i have with it is that the birds cant get out of the cage and to the top of it all that easily. Any suggestions? I was thinking one of those bendable rope perches but they HATED that when i used it last time, However they love their circle swing made out of the same material! Silly birds, Hence why i thought of a boing?

Any ideas?


----------



## AlbyPepper (Apr 3, 2010)

Here is mine. Excuse the cloths on the bottom. Looks a bit shabby, but Birdies aren't known for their table manners and tidiness.  I also have to get some more natural perches.


----------



## nikol witch (Mar 2, 2010)

Very nice cage and with huge space


----------



## dream (Apr 12, 2010)

i looked at that cage before the one i ordered now and the shop wanted $400 for it!!! (mind you that shop likes your money) you got it for an excellent price.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Thats a nice big cage  I would see if you could get a sisal boing and some more toys to fill it up, but still leave some room for flapping


----------



## Malorey (Jul 23, 2008)

Awesome choice! Hope they are enjoying it, though I'm sure they are, haha.


----------



## cinnamon (Jul 16, 2009)

We have the double of this cage and have the divider in it so its two in one. I have 2 tiels in one side. A Bourke in the other by herself. These are great cages. Our two just climb up to the top by themselves. Yours will figure it out soon. I like your setup! And a great price to boot!


----------



## AlbyPepper (Apr 3, 2010)

Pepper used to climb to the outside of the cage and then make her way to the top of the cage. Or around to the side where I have the computer, and hang there and stare at me til I got her off.


----------

